# Baby Male Rats Forever Homes Wanted Wigan



## diane_1980

Contact/organisation details: pm diane_1980 or email [email protected]
Does the animal have rescue back up?: No
Location: Wigan, Lancashire
Number of groups:

Group: 1
Number of animals: 9 but might be 10 as i might be keeping one of them
Type/Breed/Variety: Sex: males
Age(s): 5 weeks
Name(s): Not named
Colours: 3 black hooded males, 2 agouti, 2 Siamese,1 Black,1 Siamese Hooded?,1 agouti roan
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: Accidental Litter
Medical problems: none 
Will the group be split: yes
Transport available: can be arranged if local to Wigan
Other: Ready for rehoming on the 7th August 09

These babies are for pets only, really want them to go to homes where they will be loved and spoilt.


----------



## thedogsmother

Oh they are so beautiful, I wish I was allowed more pets, hope you find some lovely homes for them.


----------



## diane_1980

Aaaw Thanks.


----------



## Pampered pets

OMG you really shouldnt have posted this...........I live in wigan lol

i love siamese, think they my faveourite colour but i do like the one right int he middle


----------



## cassie01

owww, why do people keep advertising here when OH has said no more!! and he wont let me have rats anyways, which i think is dead mean!!! they are so cute. Might have to get some anyways and if OH says owt he can go!!


----------



## diane_1980

yeah just get rid of hubby and get some rats lol its the most sensible option, thats what i would do anyways


----------



## diane_1980

x2 agouti and 1x black lil fellas have now been reserved.


----------



## thedogsmother

diane_1980 said:


> yeah just get rid of hubby and get some rats lol its the most sensible option, thats what i would do anyways


oooh now theres and idea. Good news that you already have homes for some of those adorable babies.


----------



## diane_1980

Its great news isnt it

X2 siamese and agouti roan now reserved aswell.:thumbup:

3 x black hooded and 1 siamese hooded baby still left

Gonna miss them all when theyve gone:mellow:


----------



## diane_1980

Still available are:

3 Black hooded 
2 Agoutis 
1 Black


----------



## jaxx

Such a shame they're male, I need females as companions with my remaining girl


----------



## diane_1980

I only had 5 females, ive kept one of them and the other 4 were rehomed about 2 weeks ago.

Still looking for homes for these male lil bundles of mischief


----------



## brokenwing216

Hi i live in wigan and are interresting in getting some pet rats. i have not had rats before but have dealt with them at work as i am a veterinary nurse. Ive not got any cages or food yet. Interrested if you still had any. As id rather rehome a rat than go buy one from a pet shop.


----------



## spoiled_rat

brokenwing216 said:


> Hi i live in wigan and are interresting in getting some pet rats. i have not had rats before but have dealt with them at work as i am a veterinary nurse. Ive not got any cages or food yet. Interrested if you still had any. As id rather rehome a rat than go buy one from a pet shop.


Hiya,

Please dont buy or adopt just the 1, rats are best in pairs or above, as they are social creatures.
What vets do you work at? I think ive been to most of them in Wigan!! 
I have plenty good condition second hand cages at the moment, and food for sale, aswell as quite a few rats needing homes, there is a link here: Spoiled Rats! - Forums


----------



## fluffosaur

They're all gorgeous and I'd LOVE to have males but unfortunately I'm too far away (Nottingham).


----------

